# cz sp-01 magazine ?



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a cz sp-01 pistol chambered in .40 cal. Interested in picking up some spare magazines. Wouldn't mind a little extra capacity over the 12 round factory models. Seems to be a bit harder to find any as I have the .40 cal. version. Anyone have suggestions on where to look?


----------

